# Pumpkins



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Let's see....
Pumpkin seeds purchased from a strange, little old lady....done
Pumpkin seeds planted during the full moon prior to the solstice .....done
Proper sacrifices made during the new moon....done (I did not like that neighbor anyway)
Strange rituals done at midnight on the summer solstice....done
I guess that I am ready....This year I get pumpkins

Now what was the contract that the little old lady had me sign.....probably not important, it only involved the first born of my first born.....and she likes the Dodgers anyway.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Uhmmmmm....Yeah you do!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like you're ready...just don't forget fertilizer, water and proper pruning if you're going for the big ones!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Will these be evil pumpkins?:googly:


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

With my history of pumpkins I will take any I can get....good, evil....zombie


----------

